# getting gold off ram sticks/green board



## duncan28 (Jun 3, 2012)

hi. still very new at this. i try to read as much as possible on here before thinking of starting to recover gold.. i got a pretty good idea of the A/P process for pins but i was wondering what a good way to get the gold plate off the ram sticks and chips(green circuit boards as i call them). i don't want to try nitric acid or sulfiric because i don't know much of them and dont want to lose the gold i do have on the green boards.
so is there a easy way? like using the A/P process? i'm thinking now since there is not any basemetal in it but i'm just asking. and what about a cell using a battery charger and hcl or something?
i like the A/P process because i can see the gold i am getting...other processes i don't like because it disolves it and i gotta try to find it and get it back..
any help would be appreciated


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cut the gold fingers off of the ram and process in A/P. There are base metals under the gold!


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 4, 2012)

duncan28 said:


> and dont want to lose the gold


Just a quick note to commend you for using the correct word. You can't imagine the number of readers that use the word *loose* when they mean *lose*. 

Well done!

Harold


----------

